# Want GSR rear spoiler for our A5 Beetle



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

I am sure there are people like myself that iare holding off on a rear spoiler till the GSR rear spoiler is available, any one have any info on the matter?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'd love to get some info on this as well, interesting....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You can just order it from the parts department cant you?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Unfortunately no.

The rear spoiler on the Beetle is bolted and glued onto the hatch. Due to the downforce created, Vw has determined it is not possible to add the spoiler to the beetle without changing out the whole hatch.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if a current GSR owner somehow damaged the spoiler they would have to replace the entire hatch? Isn't the turbo spoiler bolted and stuck on as well? So with that frame of mind shouldn't the Turbo owners have to do the same thing?

I know they said they also don't recommend their accessory front lip without having a rear spoiler due to the added downforce it creates

Very odd. I figured the answer would be that you would have to show ownership of a GSR due to being a limited production. Much like Chevy and their 45th Ann Camaros. You have to show a picture of the damaged part and proof of ownership with VIN number to order certain parts like the vinyl decals that come on the car showing 45th anniversary. They don't want everyone putting the limited edition parts on their standard cars because then why have a limited edition?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

I think you misunderstood what I was saying.

The spoiler is replaceable separately from the rear hatch.

However, the spoiler can not be added to a vehicle that did not have one from the factory without using the hatch for vehicles with the spoiler.

There are two different hatches. One for vehicles with the spoiler (it has the drilled holes and support structure for the spoiler) or one for vehicles without spoiler (does not have holes or support structure).

I hope that clears it up.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think you misunderstood what I was saying.
> 
> The spoiler is replaceable separately from the rear hatch.
> 
> ...



We have had a 2.5 Beetle that I added an OEM turbo spoiler to with no issues whatsoever. We now have a 2.0t with the factory spoiler. I have had the turbo spoiler off and there was no difference between the two hatches on the cars that Ive owned.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> We have had a 2.5 Beetle that I added an OEM turbo spoiler to with no issues whatsoever. We now have a 2.0t with the factory spoiler. I have had the turbo spoiler off and there was no difference between the two hatches on the cars that Ive owned.


I was hoping to see this haha. I'm buying my girlfriend a turbo spoiler (replica though... dealer said a new spoiler without paint is $750 + shipping... CRAZY!!!) and it'd suck if I bought it and it couldn't be used!

Did you get your OEM spoiler used??


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

I think that's a bunch of hog wash. Same hatch probably use the same reinforcement to hold that spoiler as the other spoilers, and if this is to be limited edition car then that rear spoiler is the only item thats limited. Same motor, trans, interior and wheels as the base and/or R model. Throw me a bone here, you made the car more apealing then last generation, Thank you, but give us more to personalize it the way WE want to.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think you misunderstood what I was saying.
> 
> The spoiler is replaceable separately from the rear hatch.
> 
> ...


So if I'm understanding you correctly, if I have a Turbo model with an OEM spoiler, then I can take it off and replace it with one from a GSR model because they share the same support system unlike the 2.5 models? If so, great! How much can I get a GSR spoiler for since you stated it is replaceable separately from the rear hatch?

My shop has installed a turbo like spoiler on a 2.5 model with no issue but I understand it is not as large, hence not as much downforce as a GSR version. Curious to see if there is any visual difference of the inside hatch between the 2.5 and Turbos...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have also taken them apart, there is no difference between the structures of the hatches. That would go against all manufacturing rationale. VW does everything they can to use the same parts across multiple lines and platforms to save money. Parts guys see different part numbers and thinks that automatically makes them different, which it doesn't. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> We have had a 2.5 Beetle that I added an OEM turbo spoiler to with no issues whatsoever. We now have a 2.0t with the factory spoiler. I have had the turbo spoiler off and there was no difference between the two hatches on the cars that Ive owned.


Was this a Genuine OEM rear spoiler that you added to your 2.5 or was this an OEM Replica? I ask because ETKA chearly shows the OEM spoiler is held on with adhesive and 6 nuts.



x-cube said:


> I think that's a bunch of hog wash. Same hatch probably use the same reinforcement to hold that spoiler as the other spoilers, and if this is to be limited edition car then that rear spoiler is the only item thats limited.


I never said the GSR hatch was different from the Turbo hatch. I was saying the 2.5 hatch is different from the Turbo hatch.



Chris659 said:


> So if I'm understanding you correctly, if I have a Turbo model with an OEM spoiler, then I can take it off and replace it with one from a GSR model because they share the same support system unlike the 2.5 models? If so, great! How much can I get a GSR spoiler for since you stated it is replaceable separately from the rear hatch?
> 
> My shop has installed a turbo like spoiler on a 2.5 model with no issue but I understand it is not as large, hence not as much downforce as a GSR version. Curious to see if there is any visual difference of the inside hatch between the 2.5 and Turbos...


That is correct. I have verified part numbers and the GSR shares the same exact hatch with the Turbo model.

So Yes, you can put the GSR spoiler on your Turbo.



drtechy said:


> I have also taken them apart, there is no difference between the structures of the hatches. That would go against all manufacturing rationale. VW does everything they can to use the same parts across multiple lines and platforms to save money. Parts guys see different part numbers and thinks that automatically makes them different, which it doesn't.


Tell me, Why would a manufacturer make a part but assign it two different part numbers? THAT makes absolutely no sense. If Part A has a different part number from Part B, it IS a different part. It may be interchangeable, but it is not EXACTLY the same. There may be some small subtle difference that has no consequence, but there is a difference.

A perfect example of this is DSG bolt part number N-105-540-02 and N-105-540-05.

The bolts are exactly the same. Same Length, Same thread pitch, Same size head, same tool to remove them.

The -02 bolt is Silver, the -05 bolt is black. These bolts are immersed in trans fluid, does it really matter what color the bolt is? No. 

HOWEVER, Vw has told us DO NOT USE -02 in place of -05. They are not interchangeable.

So you can take my word on it when I say the 2.5 hatch IS different from the 2.0T/R-Line/GSR Hatch.

I ran the VINs from 9 different cars we have in stock and here is what I found.

EVERY single 2.5 has rear hatch part number 5C5-827-025-M.

Every 2.0T and R-Line has Hatch Part Number 5C5-827-025-N and Rear Spoiler Part Number 5C5-827-933-D-GRU.

The GSR has Hatch Part Number 5C5-827-025-N and Rear Spoiler Part Number 5C5-827-934-D-GRU.

Oh, And since the question was asked, List price on the GSR Rear Spoiler is $695, my price is $500.40

Same price as the 2.0T/R-Line Rear Spoiler


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Every 2.0T and R-Line has Hatch Part Number 5C5-827-025-N and Rear Spoiler Part Number 5C5-827-933-D-GRU.
> 
> The GSR has Hatch Part Number 5C5-827-025-N and Rear Spoiler Part Number 5C5-827-934-D-GRU.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> Thank you!


Yes, thanks for your time and very clear, useful explanation


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Was this a Genuine OEM rear spoiler that you added to your 2.5 or was this an OEM Replica? I ask because ETKA chearly shows the OEM spoiler is held on with adhesive and 6 nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not trying to be rude here, but have you actually personally examined the 2 different hatches or are you just reading from a parts book? I have. There was no difference structurally between the 2.5 none turbo and 2.0 turbo hatch that Ive owned. 

The reason they have different part numbers is because the turbo hatch has pre drilled holes for the spoiler and the non turbo doesn't have predrilled holes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

No, I have not physically inspected the parts.

You may be right in that they are the exact same part, the difference being the holes for the spoiler mounting.

When I mentioned the additional bracing, I was just going off what our FOM (Field Operations Manager) told us when we wanted to fit the rear spoiler to a 2.5 when they were first released.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I am not trying to be rude here, but have you actually personally examined the 2 different hatches or are you just reading from a parts book? I have. There was no difference structurally between the 2.5 none turbo and 2.0 turbo hatch that Ive owned.
> 
> The reason they have different part numbers is because the turbo hatch has pre drilled holes for the spoiler and the non turbo doesn't have predrilled holes.


:thumbup: this!

Robert, what is it with shipping? And does it come painted the yellow black scheme already?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> :thumbup: this!
> 
> Robert, what is it with shipping? And does it come painted the yellow black scheme already?


If purchased from me, shipping is free for orders over $250.

According to ETKA, the part has a suffix of -GRU which indicates primered.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

this is great info incase i want a GSR Spoiler


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Look what i Found!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Figured someone would've already had to try it!

Looks really good! Any other pics?


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

Vwguy026 said:


> Look what i Found!


Thank you, thats what I want looks hot now I will go for it.


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

Now all I need is a red light strip that runs across the trunk lid(imbetween the tail lights) like it does on a 911.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Look what i Found!


Fap fap fap. :laugh:

Seriously, though. Looks great.


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

*Nippon*



Vwguy026 said:


> Look what i Found!


My bet, this is a Japan spec Turbo. It just launched this model year out there and the 1.2T is in the Coupe and 2.0T in the Turbo and Racer (aka GSR) and are the only engines. The Turbo's come with the GSR spoiler standard. The main part black, and the lip body color. The Cabriolet's gets the same spoiler as the Convertibles and Turbos/R-Lines here, while the 1.2T Coupes look like our base. 

Oh and they have a Flower package as well that contains a flower vase for the dash and color matching flower stitched mats.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Prturb'd said:


> My bet, this is a Japan spec Turbo. It just launched this model year out there and the 1.2T is in the Coupe and 2.0T in the Turbo and Racer (aka GSR) and are the only engines. The Turbo's come with the GSR spoiler standard. The main part black, and the lip body color. The Cabriolet's gets the same spoiler as the Convertibles and Turbos/R-Lines here, while the 1.2T Coupes look like our base.
> 
> Oh and they have a Flower package as well that contains a flower vase for the dash and color matching flower stitched mats.


If you put a Venus Fly Trap flower in the vase, keeping the interior free of flying insects wil be a 'snap'.....
no pun intended. Just keep your fingers away from it, in between feeding times, for they are especially
fond of finger tips.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

A non-GSR Beetle at the Detroit auto show had a GSR spoiler as well.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> If you put a Venus Fly Trap flower in the vase, keeping the interior free of flying insects wil be a 'snap'.....
> no pun intended. Just keep your fingers away from it, in between feeding times, for they are especially
> fond of finger tips.


Hahaha, LOVE that! I remember when I bought my 2002 New Beetle Turbo S, it came with an info card that had a Venus Fly Trap in the flower vase indicating that this New Beetle was not to be messed with. Very well done, VW.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Does any one know what is between the spoiler & the hatch, is it some seal tape or a gasket ?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bobdhd said:


> Does any one know what is between the spoiler & the hatch, is it some seal tape or a gasket ?


I believe someone reported there being 6 bolts and glue holding down the spoiler.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe someone reported there being 6 bolts and glue holding down the spoiler.


All I know is that i get pine needles and leaves stuck between the hatch and my regular Turbo spoiler all the time. Makes me doubt I have tape or glue between the spoiler and hatch, just bolts. It's a bugger to get them out of there too! High pressure from the garden hose during washings doesn't always get them.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe someone reported there being 6 bolts and glue holding down the spoiler.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking...




vdubjettaman said:


> All I know is that i get pine needles and leaves stuck between the hatch and my regular Turbo spoiler all the time. Makes me doubt I have tape or glue between the spoiler and hatch, just bolts. It's a bugger to get them out of there too! High pressure from the garden hose during washings doesn't always get them.


Ya, I feel your pain.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Found this on the Beetle in Japan, Apparently as someone else may have pointed out they get the GSR Spoiler on the beetle turbo in Japan!! Check out the Video of it in Action!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki2zi1qcuZ4#t=65


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> Found this on the Beetle in Japan, Apparently as someone else may have pointed out they get the GSR Spoiler on the beetle turbo in Japan!! Check out the Video of it in Action!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki2zi1qcuZ4#t=65



LOL .... Love it opcorn:


----------



## marakos (Mar 1, 2012)

*rear spoiler gsr*

I'm sending code and image for retrofit kit
Tailgate spoiler Primed/gloss black, GSRlook
Part Number 5C5 071 641 B  GRU
Producer VOLKSWAGEN Product Group Aerodynamic body parts, spoilers
Qty 1 Dimensions (LxWxH) 1200x350x100 Net Weight 3500 Mounting Time 100 Units
The Volkswagen Genuine rear spoiler not only looks good but is also effective. Its distinctive sporty look significantly enhances the tail end of the vehicle while simultaneously improving the aerodynamics. The basic element is primed and ready for painting in the vehicle colour and the spoiler edge shines with a glossy black paint finish.
Time units in case of warranty repair: 100 Technical features The attachment part is homologated with the vehicle type approval. 
https://us-mg42.mail.yahoo.com/ya/d...load&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1&appid=yahoomail


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> Found this on the Beetle in Japan, Apparently as someone else may have pointed out they get the GSR Spoiler on the beetle turbo in Japan!! Check out the Video of it in Action!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki2zi1qcuZ4#t=65


Um, guys, it's not a stock bug. I realize there are some differences for a Japanese version, but I've not heard of an all-wheel drive version. (This one is. Watch the wheel spin!)

I do like the bigger spoiler, but just because you saw it in a commercial, even if it hints at being from VW, if it's not real, all bets are off, including the spoiler. Sorry if I burst some bubbles.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

@GZB I'm not sure what your point was but many have the GSR spoiler on their beetle... No Bubble Burst


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> @GZB I'm not sure what your point was but many have the GSR spoiler on their beetle... No Bubble Burst


My point was that the post made it sound like the GSR spoiler was stock on turbo bugs in Japan, when in fact, the bug in the video is not stock at all. Has anyone seen a stock all-wheel drive bug? So the GSR spoiler on this one was prolly added, like a lot of them are. Which I applaud cause I like them too. They're just not stock in Japan as the post leads you to believe.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I actually think they do use the GSR spoiler because if you check the website or the last time I checked they showed the turbo model or "racer" model as they call it there.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Now they call is the Beetle Turbo Exclusive go figure haha


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

This is in Hong Kong so... They love tossing that spoiler on there!

Also If there was an AWD Beetle that would be awesome


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I know these are all stock photos so maybe I'm wrong but it would be nice if you offered it as an option. Or they could stop messing around all together and make the Beetle R Concept that we all have been asking for already!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I already have a Beetle R



Vwguy026 said:


> I know these are all stock photos so maybe I'm wrong but it would be nice if you offered it as an option. Or they could stop messing around all together and make the Beetle R Concept that we all have been asking for already!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> I already have a Beetle R


Beetle r was a concept, different from r-line beetle

posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you, I stand corrected.



drtechy said:


> Beetle r was a concept, different from r-line beetle
> 
> posted via tapatalk


----------



## 2012beeeetle (May 26, 2014)

I have a 2012 2.5 Beetle and last week I had the OEM GSR style spoiler installed on it by my local VW dealer. I bought the recommended adhesive kit with the spoiler as well. No drilling required. The parts consultant told me that on their system shows that it was compatible with my beetle, so I went for it. No regrets..









I'm not sure how to include pictures though,


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chris659 - Is that your beetle? If so looks hawt


----------



## thegrizzlyninja (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey, I know this thread is a couple months old.. But I have the 2.5 as well and I have a few questions..

1. How much was the labor for the dealership to install the spoiler? (I already have the part)
2. Did you paint it or have them do that as well, if so how much was that?

Thanks!!


----------

